
Grid Style Sheets: Cassowary Constraint Solver Layout Engine for Web Browsers - mch82
http://gss.github.io/
======
mch82
This project claims to implement “the same algorithm Apple uses to compute
native layout”. For those who haven’t built apps for iOS or macOS, Apple’s
Interface Builder utility lets developers specify constraints on how elements
of a UI view should layout and the layout is determined while the app is
running by an algorithm so that it can adjust to device rotation or device
size.

The most recent commit in the associated GitHub repo was made on September 1,
2016. Does anyone know why? Is anyone aware of continued work on this sort of
constraint-based autolayout for the web?

More background on the Cassowary Constraint Solver is at overconstrained.io

